# Fat Kids here please!!!!



## FuFusClient (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW!! is there any fat kids or use to be fat kids on these forums? I know I am one of those fat kids.  Anyway, if your a fat kid could you please try to describe to FuFu how hard it is to lose weight.  He keeps bitching at me that staying on a diet is sooo easy and losing weight is soooooo easy. It's pissing me off.  Someone please help me open FuFu's eyes to a fat kid's world and how hard it is to stick to a diet and lose weight. TYTYTYTY!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

It was very difficult as a kid to try and lose weight. However it was as a kid. Whenever you grow up so doesnt your attitdue and your discipline. I was a fat kid until I got to be a 7th grader. From there I got taller and lost a bunch of weight. I was pretty much a bean pole. From there I stayed thin until I got to be a sophmore. I went a year or so kinda fat and dropped weight again my senior year. I think all of my life I have been gaining and dropping. Its fine with me, I get stronger with everytime I gain a bunch of weight. But it cant be good on my heart. I can see a younger kid being fat, but as you get older the excuses just dont work anymore. Normally people are old enough and have the money to buy their own food, and its for sure that they are mature and responsible enough to make the wise decisions.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2006)

1.  Diet is easy.  Working out is easy.  Losing weight is easy.
2.  Sticking to an eating plan, having the will power to say "no", and actually getting to the gym/going for a run/working out when you should and being consisten is the hard part.  Changing your whole lifestyle is not easy.
3.  Whinging about it and being defeatist is easy.
4.  Being motivated, driven, and prepared to do whatever it takes is hard.

It is so easy to just sit around, eat whatever.  You just have to be prepared to work hard at it, and really really want it.

I've always wanted to be bigger, and ive worked on it sporadically for years, gained a bit, but not as much as i'd like.  I know I can gain weight, I know how to gain weight, but its easier to party, eat right sometimes, and work out sometimes than eat right and work out consistently every week.  

You need to make a choice and have the right attitude.
I would also recommed using a personal trainer and getting your family involved in working with you and supporting you.  Should make a big difference.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2006)

I was 5'6" 245 when I was 17 years old, mind you I was athletic, but I was fat. I got sick of being fat so I started lifting at the YMCA, playing basketball every day, and I stopped eating like shit and I dropped 60 lbs in a matter of 6 months. Now I'm 5"9' and a comfortable 205. How fat are ya?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2006)

If it was easy we would all be Mr. Olympia's but we aren't.  It is about finding a balance in life.

Read what slip said, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 16, 2006)

i was fat  5th-7th grade. but i was lucky to have a lot friends and no one really cared..

at the time i thought the only way to lose weight was not to eat.. so i would only eat about 5 or 6 grapes in the morning and a piece of chicken at night... thats like 400 calories... i lost so much muscle mass and weight that i regret what i did bc its like i had to start from the begining when i started lifting again


----------



## flash89912 (Nov 16, 2006)

I did it....and im the last person in the world you would think would ever have lost weight (think computer geek). I had been overweight my whole life, as a kid I was always the chubby one, spent most of my time in front of the PC. Started running, liked it and began running every morning. Got to be a little excessive up to 6 miles on some mornings, but the fat melted off like butter. Went from 199 to 140 in only a few months, normal weight for me since im only like 5'7". I started running less and doing more weightlifting, cooking my own meals, and have successfully maintained my weight for almost 2 years now. So as an endomorph who was able to loose weight, its definitely possible to loose weight and do it fast. I wouldn't recommend loosing weight that fast, but with some dedication and meal planning its not too hard. There are soo many tools available now to help you with all this too. I don't think I could've done it without fitday and the countless easy healthy recipes I have found online. oh and I was 18 when I lost all this weight....first year in college...living a dorm.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2006)

FuFusClient said:


> WOW!! is there any fat kids or use to be fat kids on these forums? I know I am one of those fat kids.  Anyway, if your a fat kid could you please try to describe to FuFu how hard it is to lose weight.  He keeps bitching at me that staying on a diet is sooo easy and losing weight is soooooo easy. It's pissing me off.  Someone please help me open FuFu's eyes to a fat kid's world and how hard it is to stick to a diet and lose weight. TYTYTYTY!



post your diet

post your training


----------



## obz (Nov 16, 2006)

I was morbidly obese. Lost 125lbs of fat in 11 months.

It's only hard if you make it hard in your head.
How over weight are you?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's the easy solution. 

Stop eating so much. And I'm not saying that like everyone else is saying that. I'm telling you to turn your ass anorexic for a few days at a time. All I know is, after my surgery I could barely eat, and lsot 14 pounds in a few weeks. And during the summer when I forget to eat I lsot about 10.


That, and find something you like where you can lsoe your head in. It's 9 30 here now, I jsut got back from my cardio day were I ball at my gym. I got there at 6. I probly burned 6million calories...roughly. And it wasn't work for me, I loved it, seemed like only 5 mins for me.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2006)

OK not anorexic, but stop eating so ffucking much. cut in into a tiny amount for you, AKA 2 meals for me.


----------



## flash89912 (Nov 16, 2006)

Turning "anorexic" is hardly a solution, and weightloss surgery doesn't help you in the long run, unless you change your eating and exercise habits. You don't have to turn anorexic to loose weight. Just keep track of how many calories you are eating by using something like fitday...and choose proper meals to meet your nutritional requirements....all things a 10 year old with some basic internet knowledge can find out about. If youre on this forum...you have all the information you need to loose weight, fast, and without doing harm to yourself in the process.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

2 meals a day is totally out of the question. 5-6 is key. This keeps your metabolism up. I am pretty sure Fufu has told you all of this. But never eat only 2 meals a day. If you want to lose alot of muscle in the mean time and look probably worse than you did then by all means 2 meals a day maybe ok. But realize that sumo wrestlers eat 2 huge meals a day. So wouldnt you think they would eat all day? Nope not at all, simply because your body has been starving itself all day so once it gets food it stores it as fat. Remember once your body is in starvation mode it is more than likely the food you are eating will be used to store fat, or atleast a good %.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2006)

I was making a joke that a tiny amount for him would still be 2 full meals for me.

I was fucking around w/ him, not actually suggesting 2 meals.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Sounded serious to me.....

Besides dont suggest things like that here. No reason for it, never know how people will take things.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 16, 2006)

I gain weight easy and I lose weight easy. Finding a middle ground is damn near impossible for me.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 16, 2006)

I was lucky to have grown up n Hawaii,we get plenty Big  People overhere....
....But we all tease eachother in fun though.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 16, 2006)

slip said:


> 1. Diet is easy. Working out is easy. Losing weight is easy. indeed, with the right info/guidance...which U have!
> 2. Sticking to an eating plan, having the will power to say "no", and actually getting to the gym/going for a run/working out when you should and being consisten is the hard part. *Changing your whole lifestyle is not easy. thats what its about!*
> 3. Whinging about it and being defeatist is easy.
> 4. Being motivated, driven, and prepared to do whatever it takes is hard. but worth youre while!
> ...


 

If it were easy, everyone would be stout, built, lean and hot...Well ALL know thats not the case!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was extremely fat until 7th grade I got to 6'2 about 260 pounds and went out for wrestling dropped 25 pounds over the course of the season and then did cardio everyday for like and hour. As for eating, it wasnt exactly healthy but all my meals consisted of grilled chicken sandwiches from wendys and diet cokes


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2006)

I was fat as a kid too... Losing it is easy, especially when you are young.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 17, 2006)

5'8" 245lbs up until the winter of my freshman year, then I got incredibly sick (still don't know why) and dropped 45lbs in 3 weeks due to not being able to keep anything down at all.  From there on with having a very small appetite due to not eating for so long, it was pretty damn easy to shape a diet from that.  Down to 160lbs now, but a lot of that is muscle gained - I've lost far more than just 85lbs of fat.

Fun thing to do btw if you ever were fat - get a strong backpack and put whatever you lost into it in weights and try walking around all day (like 95-100lbs in my case).  It's seriously like "what the fuck, I was walking around with all that shit on me for that long?"


----------



## obz (Nov 17, 2006)

danzik17 said:


> Fun thing to do btw if you ever were fat - get a strong backpack and put whatever you lost into it in weights and try walking around all day (like 95-100lbs in my case).  It's seriously like "what the fuck, I was walking around with all that shit on me for that long?"



Dude, that's a fucking COOL idea! 
I'm gonna nab a pair of 45's and a 35 from the gym on sunday and go for a walk!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Becareful with that, not the safest thing to do.


----------



## obz (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Becareful with that, not the safest thing to do.



Mild sarcasm, not like I'm going to try and do a 5 mile hike... but I do want to try it on, just to see if I can even do it.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

My words have been twisted. I like to "tell it like it is", however. I'm insulted by the exaggerations put against me in the initial post.

I'd just like to offer one nugget of information for this thread - Sacrifices must be made if you want to lose weight in a healthy manner, period. If anyone wants to tell you different, they are selling something.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> My words have been twisted. I like to "tell it like it is", however. I'm insulted by the exaggerations put against me in the initial post.
> 
> I'd just like to offer one nugget of information for this thread - Sacrifices must be made if you want to lose weight in a healthy manner, period. If anyone wants to tell you different, they are selling something.



And this is 100% true.


----------



## Perdido (Nov 17, 2006)

I was a skinny kid. Worked out and added some good weight in my late teens early 20's then life hit me...marriage, kids, stress of trying to support a family.
All packed on the pounds.
Losing weight isn't easy when you start out and keeping at it. Doesn't matter if you're a kid or an adult.
You finally make up you mind to make a difference in your habits which is a start but it still isn't easy. It's tough to stay motivated because the best results are not instantiations. Healthy loss of weight takes time, patience and an enormous amount of dedication to do it.

By keeping your expectations and goals reasonable, you'll stay healthy, and stay motivated.
Don't try too hard, you'll only end up being frustrated or worse make yourself sick.

Reward yourself for achieving the reasonable goals. IMO you'll find that once you achieve those goals the reward you chose to give yourself will be sensible (if it's a food, snack, whatever) because you would have realized you've worked hard to get where you are and are ready for the next goal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 18, 2006)

When I was 17 I graduated high school I was around 200 and at a high BF%, but it wasn't too terrible.  About 6 months later I got a job at a computer repair place where I worked for a little over a year.  Working there I ate terrible and never worked out at all, in that time I got up to 295 lbs which is the worst I ever weighed in my life.  I felt terrible, had to sit down all the time, couldn't concentrate, the list goes on.  I ended up losing the job 'cause I was never motivated or had energy to work and sat around all the time.

My father pulled me out of that one, started taking me on 3+ hour hikes with him and had me walking all the time.  20 pounds came off, then I started running, another 20 pounds, then I started getting back into weight training and ran even more, another 15 pounds.  Then I changed my diet and really started being serious with what I ate, and ran even more, and lifted even more, 40 pounds came off.

I made it my goal to join the military which is what I had originally planned for after high school but never did.  Finally I barely made weight at 186 lbs.  In the 3 years since then I've taken my running to extreme levels, and got even more serious with my weight training.

All in all I'm down to about 7-9% bf and actual fat poundage lost was around 125 pounds.  I train people now, and I feel that if I had someone training me from the beginning who knew everything I know now, it would have taken me half the time to lose the weight.  But in my all around experience, it was doing the work that made me motivated to do it even more, feeling better about myself was enough motivation to do anything.

Set a goal that has a specific prize at the end of the road (like my military goal)

Find a type of aerobic exercise that you actually enjoy doing (like with my running)

Do some research, the more you read and learn about fitness the better you'll be at it and also as you learn about it, the more eager you'll be to apply what you've learned.

Reward yourself but not with food (sorry rahaas), sugary foods and pizza, soda, crap like that are things you need to stop looking at as good for any reason.  If you use them as a reward you're placing them in a special positive light when you should be teaching your brain to dislike them.  The longer you abstain from addictive things like high glycemic carbs, and sugar, the easier it is to keep abstaining, and eventually you'll never crave them.

Write down your goals, and write down your progress every single day.  Having to sit down and write it out keeps you focused on it and you'll have a much easier time keeping sight of your goals and what you need to do to get there.

There's some tips for getting started.  Good luck!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2006)

My thoughts are that losing weight initially isn't too hard, especially when you're young.  Altering your lifestyle and keeping to mostly healthy eating habits and a consistent exercise program is the hard part.  That's why a lot of people can lose weight, but a lot of people gain it back (Often times with extra baggage).


----------



## tyciol (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah I'm fattish, not so much as when I was 10ish but still sorta.

Yes, losing weight and staying on a diet is hard... testify or something...

Basically, dieting isn't necessarily about willpower, but moreso about desire and presence of mind. I've got willpower, I guess I just don't care enough, or remember.

Plus it requires organization since the food you shop for dictates the food you eat. Buying your own food's a start.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 18, 2006)

Just thought Id add a quick response...I have always been THE FAT GIRL  I have dieted every single freaking year since I was 7 years old...U name it, Ive done it or a form of it - including an ugly eating disorder. I eventually ballooned up to 321 lbs last year before my Roux - En - Y Gastric Bypass Surgery and my commitmnet to working out and learning ALL I can about diet and fitness....Ive finally removed 150 lbs but I have excess skin and still about 20 lbs to lose...I still feel like the fat kid - but I am the first one to tell you NO ITS NOT EASY. Its not eay to stay motivated day after day. Its proven we make about 200 food choices a day and the food addicition is the HARDEST to beat b/c its a stapple in our damn lives...But it can be done with the right motivation, determination, and willpower!


----------



## Perdido (Nov 19, 2006)

tyciol said:


> Yeah I'm fattish, not so much as when I was 10ish but still sorta.
> 
> Yes, losing weight and staying on a diet is hard... testify or something...
> 
> ...



Makes alot of sense.

Peer pressure and the need to fit in might make it more difficult for kids and young adults these days.

When I was growing up there was processed food but at least we ate better home cooked meals, we played outside, playstation and sitting on the computer IM'ing wasn't possible.


----------



## tyciol (Nov 19, 2006)

I like to feel full, so I like the idea of eating mass amounts of food, but that have a lot of weight/mass from water or fibre, which lack calories. Gorging on that kind of stuff, or water, would be good.

That or I suppose the daily grazing thing which, while initially you'd never be full, might possibly allow the stomach to shrink so you feel fuller with less or something.

One thing I don't get, is fullness/hunger satiation triggered by chemicals, or by the actual stomach volume? Always confusing.


----------



## Perdido (Nov 19, 2006)

tyciol said:


> One thing I don't get, is fullness/hunger satiation triggered by chemicals, or by the actual stomach volume? Always confusing.



I'm no expert but from I understand it takes some time after you eat to get the full feeling and hunger goes away. You can eat, be "full" but don't get the sensation or signal to your brain that you are full until later which makes overeating very easy especially if you eat quickly.

What I do and agian I'm no expert, it just works for me is to drink lots of fluids. In-between meals I'll mix a scoop of whey with a 1/2 of diet tea and keep filled up on that so I don't get so hungry before the next meal. If I'm not so hungry before I eat, I'll eat less, slower which gives me the full stomach sensation without over eating.


----------



## aima123 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am a fat kid until I reached 13 years old.  I was told to have a diet due to my discovered illness(heart failure).  Becuase I am afraid whatever the outcomes and I also feel bad for being fat I disciplined myself in eating and follow a good diet. It really works and effective.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2006)

It all comes down to consistency.

You have to be consistent with your diet.

You also have to learn to eat healthy.  You can't force yourself to do it cold turkey either.  You have to learn to eat things that don't taste like ice cream cake.  After that you're going to stop eating icecream cake.

You have to sacrifice.

In the end it may make you stronger than those who don't have to sacrifice, because you will be smarter, healthier, and live longer.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> Just thought Id add a quick response...I have always been THE FAT GIRL  I have dieted every single freaking year since I was 7 years old...U name it, Ive done it or a form of it - including an ugly eating disorder. I eventually ballooned up to 321 lbs last year before my Roux - En - Y Gastric Bypass Surgery and my commitmnet to working out and learning ALL I can about diet and fitness....Ive finally removed 150 lbs but I have excess skin and still about 20 lbs to lose...I still feel like the fat kid - but I am the first one to tell you NO ITS NOT EASY. Its not eay to stay motivated day after day. Its proven we make about 200 food choices a day and the food addicition is the HARDEST to beat b/c its a stapple in our damn lives...But it can be done with the right motivation, determination, and willpower!



and you're hawt now.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 19, 2006)

It's definitely not easy but as BigDyl said, it is about consistancy. Get your diet in check, make sure you are training properly, and it just a matter of doing it and watching the weight drop. How old are you?


----------



## motiv8ed (Nov 21, 2006)

By far the EASIEST way to loose weight is turn nutrition and weight training into an ENJOYABLE hobby, by doing this it will install new habbits (thats the only challenging part is becoming accustom to it) but _IF_ you build enough desire to make that LIFESTYLE a hobby/study _THEN_ each day will be growing leverage and momentum that, in turn, will keep you on track! 

Change your daily habbits, change your lifestyle, change your results. 

Imagine if one year ago, you had started reading this forum and with the help of _YEARS_ of experience at molding bodies into incredible physiques, (that religiously post in this forum), you crafted a plan and litterally every day the past 365 days stuck to that plan... how would you life be different _RIGHT NOW_? how would you feel _RIGHT NOW_ 
You've lost a year by not doing it... Every day you _DONT_ start and continue should be a day building more pain in your mind, every day you _DO_ move forward towards that goal should be a great pleasure to experience... 

Like any other hobby... Its fun, its enjoyable, its diverse, its always new because there is so much to learn! Don't think of it as "loosing weight" think of it as GAINING ____________ <-- (fill in the blank with your own leverage) 
some examples: confidence in appearance, appeal from the opposite sex, enhanced rapport with everyone you meet, health, fitness, being active, energetic.... 
Imagine what everyone who knew you as being tubby will say when they see you after you've accomplished your fitness goals!? 

Anyway... Hope that helps with motivation.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 21, 2006)

motiv8ed said:


> By far the EASIEST way to loose weight is turn nutrition and weight training into an ENJOYABLE hobby, by doing this it will install new habbits (thats the only challenging part is becoming accustom to it) but _IF_ you build enough desire to make that LIFESTYLE a hobby/study _THEN_ each day will be growing leverage and momentum that, in turn, will keep you on track!
> 
> Change your daily habbits, change your lifestyle, change your results.
> 
> ...


Very good advice . Set goals and believe in yourself! All it is is starting and sticking to your routine. Use these forums, they are a wonderful resource.


----------

